# Pure Bred or Mix?



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

I was searching craigslist and saw this ad:

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/pet/741883524.html

Can you tell if this is a purebred or mix? I'm calling about him tomorrow. I hope that he hasn't been put down already. Would a shelter really nueter/shots/everything and then put him down so suddenly?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He looks all Golden to me.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't know..definitely some or most golden. I think he looks like a mix but with what.. I can't tell. He sure looks sweet though. I'd hate to see him put down.


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

It makes me sad because he looks like Grizzly's twin! 

I need to rescue him. I already spoke with DH... he said I could rescue him BUT we can't keep him... I want to save this poor baby's life so badly!


----------



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree he looks Golden to me too...I don't know why a shelter would put him down so fast...I hope you're able to get to him in time. Heartbreaking...


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll keep you guys updated. The shelter opens at 7am tomorrow and I want to see if this is even true since it was on craigslist. Seems a little sketchy to me. 

Does anyone have any close contacts for rescues in the KC area?


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

I say mix. He looks like he is mostly Golden, but there is something else there too. Either way, he is a nice looking dog, hopefully you can find something out on him.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

I would say mixed. Not sure what with, his ears look a little short for a pure golden i thought. Could be the camera angle too.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Please let us know if you were able to rescue this poor boy.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I wonder if a rescue would let you foster him for them?


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I wonder if a rescue would let you foster him for them?


 
i was thinking the same thing. i would try to be the foster home for him for a rescue so that any potential adopters have to go through their vetting process.


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

Well I called the shelter yesterday.... this little guy decided to perform a kennel break... he chewed through his outside kennel so he has escaped again. People are on the lookout for this little jailbird.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*C&B Grizzly*

C&B Grizzly:

Did you leave your phone nubmer with the shelter so they can all you if he is found or comes back. I would keep checking with the shelter too-they might not call you!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*C&b*

C&B:

If you will foster him maybe Dirk's FUnd Rescue would take him.

Did you try asking them?
[email protected]


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I would say he's golden mixed with CUTE! I hope they find him soon and he finds a family with a really secure fence. Good luck with the foster idea. I think he's too smart for his own good! Hope they will let you take him!


----------

